

New theory for how increasingly complex life evolves - jal278
http://today.ucf.edu/computer-scientists-suggest-new-spin-on-origins-of-evolvability/

======
washedup
So, a simulation lead to evidence for a new hypothesis? The simulation or
algorithm could have been built in any infinite number of ways to produce a
new "hypothesis" about evolution, but the validity of that hypothesis needs to
be tested in other ways (hopefully non-simulated ways); like the error of
prediction about how life evolves. Time to bust out the cultures!

